# AdoramaPix ....NO!



## Didereaux (Dec 11, 2015)

Ordered books on 2 Dec, stated est delivery would be 11 Dec. I gave myself and them an extra week just in case. Yesterday (one day before delivery was supposed to be) I received an email from Adorampix saying that due to a huge order increase that my order was not yet even processed. Today, one day later they send out an ad/sale saying order your books for xmas. Their GREED has cost them my future orders. Their quality was never the best, but sometimes cost outweighed the necessity for top quality. From now on that formula will NOT be applied in Adorampix's case. Screw them and I hope their Hanukkah candles drip all over some expensive lace cloths.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Dec 11, 2015)

Yeah, had a similar experience, they suck. Print quality is just mediocre anyway


----------



## limr (Dec 11, 2015)

I've never had problems with Adoramapix and think the quality is fine. And the idea that orders are delayed during the holiday season doesn't really seem so shocking or terrible to me. They do process orders during Hannukah but it wouldn't surprise me if they are short staffed at the moment because of their religious holiday, and I expect tons of orders are coming in all month long.


----------



## Didereaux (Dec 11, 2015)

limr said:


> I've never had problems with Adoramapix and think the quality is fine. And the idea that orders are delayed during the holiday season doesn't really seem so shocking or terrible to me. They do process orders during Hannukah but it wouldn't surprise me if they are short staffed at the moment because of their religious holiday, and I expect tons of orders are coming in all month long.



As for quality they fall far below BAy Photo, MPix, ProDPI.  PDPI is in the price range, whereas the other two are higher, but of the best quality.  As for your observations about the holiday season rush I do not think you thought this out very far.  Every holiday season has a rush of orders, all businesses know this and count on it for their profits for the year.  I know this and so I ordered more than a week earlier than I normally do this time of year giving what I thought was a good amount of leeway.  When the order was placed it stated expected delivery on 11 Dec or thereabouts with faster shipping(which I specified as well),and so was satisfied that I would receive them in plenty of time to get them off as xmas gifts..  

But it has become apparent that AdoramPix already had above normal orders but that didnot reflect in their delivery times stated.  Then they wait until just one day before the expected delivery in order to inform ne, and presumably many others, that the order hadn't yet even been processed.  So your generalizations about season rushes is irrelevant to this instance.

That you are satisfied with them is sufficient comment, and others may then decide based upon the yays and nays.


----------



## limr (Dec 11, 2015)

Didereaux said:


> *That you are satisfied with them is sufficient comment*, and others may then decide based upon the yays and nays.



Oh, how nice. I'll just go ahead and make baseless assumptions and judgments about you as well.


----------



## Didereaux (Dec 11, 2015)

limr said:


> Didereaux said:
> 
> 
> > *That you are satisfied with them is sufficient comment*, and others may then decide based upon the yays and nays.
> ...



Having a bad mental day are you?


----------



## jsecordphoto (Dec 11, 2015)

I agree that it's unacceptable to delay orders this long especially in December, when many photographers are ordering prints for customers. They seem to cater more to the "mom ordering prints of her kids" type crowd and less to the professional photographers. I saw on another forum a photographer who had to have photo books he was making for a client (wedding photos) replaced FIVE TIMES because they kept arriving with imperfections.


----------



## limr (Dec 11, 2015)

Didereaux said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Didereaux said:
> ...


----------



## Peeb (Dec 11, 2015)

My order of Nov 30 was to arrive Dec 10. Website shows order still "processing".


----------



## Didereaux (Dec 11, 2015)

Peeb said:


> My order of Nov 30 was to arrive Dec 10. Website shows order still "processing".



you gpt ;ucky.  Remember they emailed me directly to say it was not yet processed the day before it was to have arrived.  So yes, some get satisfaction, and some don't.  As I said you were the lucky one.  Personally i would rather not rely on luck in business transactions.


----------



## Peeb (Dec 11, 2015)

Didereaux said:


> Peeb said:
> 
> 
> > My order of Nov 30 was to arrive Dec 10. Website shows order still "processing".
> ...


If I get my order prior to Dec. 20 I will consider myself lucky. The order becomes pointless after that date.


----------



## Didereaux (Dec 12, 2015)

-





Peeb said:


> Didereaux said:
> 
> 
> > Peeb said:
> ...




My apologies.  I miss read your post and thought you had received the order on Dec 10th but that it still read processing.    I am with you now I would just like to get the order!  ;(


----------



## Peeb (Dec 12, 2015)

Didereaux said:


> -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least you got an email from them- I'm two days past the delivery date and:
a) they have not contacted me, and
b) they haven't responded to my emails.

I'm not going to panic, yet, but....


----------



## Mr. Innuendo (Dec 12, 2015)

Didereaux said:


> Ordered books on 2 Dec, stated est delivery would be 11 Dec. I gave myself and them an extra week just in case. Yesterday (one day before delivery was supposed to be) I received an email from Adorampix saying that due to a huge order increase that my order was not yet even processed. Today, one day later they send out an ad/sale saying order your books for xmas. Their GREED has cost them my future orders. Their quality was never the best, but sometimes cost outweighed the necessity for top quality. From now on that formula will NOT be applied in Adorampix's case. Screw them and I hope their Hanukkah candles drip all over some expensive lace cloths.



While I agree that the timeliness of the delivery sucks, it should also be pointed out that the e-mail you received about ordering books was, in all probability, sent out to thousands of customers by someone who has no idea what the status of your order is, or that you even have a current order at all. It's not "greed", it's marketing.


----------



## Didereaux (Dec 12, 2015)

Mr. Innuendo said:


> Didereaux said:
> 
> 
> > Ordered books on 2 Dec, stated est delivery would be 11 Dec. I gave myself and them an extra week just in case. Yesterday (one day before delivery was supposed to be) I received an email from Adorampix saying that due to a huge order increase that my order was not yet even processed. Today, one day later they send out an ad/sale saying order your books for xmas. Their GREED has cost them my future orders. Their quality was never the best, but sometimes cost outweighed the necessity for top quality. From now on that formula will NOT be applied in Adorampix's case. Screw them and I hope their Hanukkah candles drip all over some expensive lace cloths.
> ...



WRONG! it contained the order number etc.  Yes, they probably did send out many of these...ALL of them to people with orders yet to be processed.  See also, PEEB's comment above.


----------



## Mr. Innuendo (Dec 12, 2015)

Didereaux said:


> Mr. Innuendo said:
> 
> 
> > Didereaux said:
> ...



Actually I'm right.

When e-mails like that are sent out, they're typed up by someone who usually works in the marketing department of a company. That e-mail is then sent out to all customers through an e-mail blast. No one looked up your account and said "Say, Didereaux is still waiting on an order. Let's try to sell him more products!" 

It just doesn't work that way.

The fact that the e-mail has your name and order number on it is pretty meaningless. The person who typed that e-mail has no idea who you are, what you've ordered in the past or what your current order status is. They don't care about any of that, because that's outside their realm of responsibility. Their job is to type up marketing e-mails and send them to every customer in their database.


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 12, 2015)

I print locally. No issues, always ready when I need them, excellent customer service, and a quality product. 

Jake


----------



## Peeb (Dec 15, 2015)

In the 'credit where credit is due' department:

Adoramapix finally emailed that the item shipped yesterday and would be here by Thursday.  It arrived today!

Product looks fine.  I am relieved and pleased.  Needed for Sunday- got it!


----------



## snowbear (Dec 15, 2015)

I've used them more than a few times and have never been disappointed.


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 15, 2015)

My dissatisfaction with adorama customer service isn't news to anyone here. I just wanted to add
I ordered my Christmas cards with mpix pro on Wednesday mid morning, fed ex delivered them Thursday mid morning. Can't complain about that!


----------

